# next century?



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

When is the next century within a days drive of Tidewater?


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm sure it isn;t the next one, but the Potomac Pedalers have a great one Sept. 16th in Berryville, VA.....


----------



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool, I see their website has links to other centuries also. Thanks!


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

No problem - it really is one of the more enjoyable routes I have been on for a century. It is rolling constantly with views of the mountains and rivers and a ton of deer etc....


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Surry*

I think the next "local" century will be the Surry Century on Sept. 15. There are also some Eastern shore Centuries in the fall.

For me "local" means I can drive to it, Ride it and drive back before dark.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Hillsborough Tarwheels bikefest in Hillsborough NC, 11 August. Hot, Flat (By Lynchburg Standards) and fast. Shooting for under 5.5 hours on the singlespeed.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The Blue Ridge Extreme is the 26th, out of Afton, Virginia. Blue Ridge goodness. Hope you like climbing.


----------



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

There is also the Artie Levin Century on September 23. I'll be doing that one...

http://www.brbcva.org/Artie07.asp


----------

